# I'm at fault, critique me!



## Lorry1 (Nov 22, 2007)

I went for the 5th riding lesson today. I wanted to ride English to compare with Western. I really liked the feel; however I was very nervous (and the horse, Fancy, could tell). She's a half Arabian and half Palomino. She is known to be fiesty when the wind is blowing. Well the wind was blowing and it was about 19Â° F in the barn (huge). She started getting jumpy and kept taking off with out me telling her to. When she did it one time I screamed (not good, I know, but I can't help it). When I screamed, I tensed my legs and she wanted to go even more. I got off her early because I just wasn't handling her right and it has kind of made me skeptical about whether I should get a horse or not. Our barn and land is ready, it's just waiting for the horse, goat, and fence. I fear I won't overcome this fear when they fear as well as controlling myself NOT to scream. I welcome your comments/quitiques. Thanks


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

well doe for not giving up after the first bolt  you arent at fault, just get a relaxed horse, arabs are quite spooky anyway (you should have seen misty when we got her!) :shock: get a more relaxed horse as your first horse ?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i totally agree ^^

arabs are not for beginners and you shouldnt be expected to ride one confidently. its like putting a learner driver behind the wheel of a souped up race car...recipe for disaster. 

apart from her breed and the fact that she is half arab, your nerves would have added to the situation. after only five lessons you should be riding an nice, quiet old fella. whether you are picking it up well or not, at that point no one has the experience to deal with things that happen. the first horse/s that you ride need to be confidence horses...ones that can detect and deal with your faults making the whole experience more upbuilding for you.

dont let this experience slow you down though. these things happen and im sure some time throughout your riding life, it will happen again but i would hope it doesnt happen again until you have the experience under your belt to deal with it  you really need to talk to your instructor as well and explain how you are feeling and that you would like to continue but you need a quieter horse. IMO its a little irresponsible of your instructor to allow a new rider to ride a horse like that.

never doubt whether or not you should get a horse just make sure you choose one that is best suited for you and where you are at with your riding  good luck and i hope to hear you have hopped back in the saddle again soon


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

guys not all arabs are like that. i had an egyptian arab as my first horse and he was the quietest horse i've had. but i do agree that Lorry1 needs a calmer horse


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

no not all are. i had one who was a gentleman but still what i would call a little too unpredictable for a beginner. there are more sensible breeds that would be more suitable


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

i know that not all are  misty is half arab and she WAS a nutcase when we got her hehe now she is my ickle donkey  :lol:


----------



## suenosderosas (Nov 30, 2007)

I think the generalization that all Arabs are nut cases and shouldn't be used for beginners downright stupid. :roll: I ride and show arabs on a national level and have met plenty that are complete packers and are wonderful kids horses. Not to mention I also run a lesson program using mainly arabians.

Does this look like a nut case to you?


















Btw, I started riding him when I was 4 and he was 4 also. He taught countless numbers of kids to ride and won kids countless championships. 

Generalizations = no fun. :wink:


----------



## Lorry1 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for the comments.

Actually, this half Arab. is usually pretty good, except in windy weather. But since I had this experience with her, I think I may be better off on a older horse myself. I'll be 50 in May and think maybe I should have an older horse when I get one because right now the spunky ones make me nervous. I wish I could have done this when I was much younger, but wasn't able to get a horse until now. I don't want to give up though, because I do want a horse so bad.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

no need whatsoever for narkiness or protectiveness over a certain breed. i personally love arabs but MOST of them i would not put a beginner one whether for the most part they were quiet or not. lets face it, arabs are hot horses plain and simple. if you get a good one, great but its not the norm.

i did say not all are bad but there is a bigger picture than posting a pic of one horse asking if it looked nuts. there are many more than just one arab in the world :roll: generalisations for safety reasons, especially for beginners, can be good things. 

however, you are allowed your opinion as am i but it doesnt change the fact that for the most part, arabs are not beginner horses. you can argue the point as much as you want but in the 25 years ive spent with horses, ive come across maybe 3 arabs that i might think about considering putting a beginner on. while everyone is busy defending arabs, the original topic is being neglected so how about we get back to what the topic involves rather than picking out something you dont like that is completely off topic and rolling with that.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

> She is known to be feisty when the wind is blowing. Well the wind was blowing and it was about 19Â° F in the barn (huge). She started getting jumpy and kept taking off with out me telling her to. When she did it one time I screamed (not good, I know, but I can't help it). When I screamed, I tensed my legs and she wanted to go even more.


most horses are feisty when the wind is blowing. NOT JUST ARABS! Also, It seems to me that most of what went on was the riders fault as she already knows. At our barn we have 5 Arabs that are for schooling. Only one thats not and thats because she is lame. Arabians are just as good as any other horse. 

As for your first horse...You should try getting one that has had its years put into it. You can buy a horse thats like 18 to 22 for only like $400 where I'm at that is bomb proof and carries little kids around. You dont need a 5-10 year old horse for your first horse when your still learning yourself. I'm assuming? sounded like it when this was your first bolt. Not sure though.....


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Lorry1 I too will be 50 next week. I stopped riding my first horse when I was 16 and didn't get another one till I was 44. I started out with a QH then a TB then a QH cross. Now I ride a Rocky/Kentucky moutain gaited horse and love her to death. Hopefully you won't have to go through that many to find the "perfect" horse for you but you are doing the right thing in taking lessons first. Thats why you take lessons, to make all the mistakes and learn how to do it correctly. I have fears too I think its pretty natural. I don't think it should put you off getting a horse of your own someday though. Those little "incedents" that happen when we are learning are what makes us better riders. I'm sitting here with a busted up back from falling off my horse (long story) but its not going to stop me from getting back on as soon as I'm able. I started a post on fear I will find it and post it here for you.
http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=4634&highlight=overcoming+fearnd


----------



## Lorry1 (Nov 22, 2007)

With what I'm hearing, I think I'll stay away from the Arabians for a while. I think an older horse would be better too. Do you guys think the 20 year old saddlebred would be a good choice?

Happy Birthday, Vidaloco!! Doesn't time go by fast! You are courageous to look forward to jumping back on your horse after having a busted up back! How did you happen to fall off? I hope you're feeling better soon.

I'm reading a lot of good stuff about these Kentucky mountain horses.

It's great chatting with all of you!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday Vida and Lorry... dont worry the big 50 isnt to far from me either  I agree with the above, Lorry you just need a old plodder just to get your confidance on. Arabs overall arnt suited for beginners, as many stated above :? But dont get me wrong i think they are beautiful spirted animals, in the right hands would turn into the most wonderful friends and mount. Whatever horse you chose to ride Lorry...Goodluck sweety :wink:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks so much for the Birthday wishes! Lorri1 I was going too fast galloping behind my husband across a hay field. I didn't realize he had stopped fast. I had started to turn my horse at the same time she was coming to a sort of sliding stop so I got pitched forward and sideways at the same time and lost my balance. I am getting around better every day and I am marking off the weeks till I can ride again (around the 2nd week of Jan.) 
Yes, I love the Rocky breed in general they are real people pleasers. I think the 10-12 age is a good beginner horse although my first was a 2 yo and Vida is 6 almost 7.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Better say it before someone else does...Yes I know I shouldn't be running a gaited horse. A friend of mine who raises Peruvians already b*^#&ed me out about it  I promise I will keep her in gait from now on


----------



## DressageOrBust (Apr 15, 2007)

Lorry1 said:


> With what I'm hearing, I think I'll stay away from the Arabians for a while. I think an older horse would be better too. Do you guys think the 20 year old saddlebred would be a good choice?
> 
> Happy Birthday, Vidaloco!! Doesn't time go by fast! You are courageous to look forward to jumping back on your horse after having a busted up back! How did you happen to fall off? I hope you're feeling better soon.
> 
> ...



WELLLLLL if you're going to stay away from Arabians just because of what people tell you then DOUBLE steer clear from Saddlebreds  They are just as "hot" as people deem Arabs to be. I only have Arab now, wouldn't trade them for the world. They are so loyal, crafty, SMART, and have great endurance. My QH that I recently lost was a great horse too in his own pokey little manner. I do like Arabians the most and would honestly choose one over any other breed out there.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Good job sticking with it after the scary windy encounter! Just chalk it up to experience and move on with your new knowledge: your horse can feel if you're nervous, too spunky of a horse may not mesh well with you currently, screaming never helps anything with regards to horses.  

And don't necessarily omit Arabians just because of this one horse/incident. When you do look for your dream horse, just look for one (any breed) with a calm demeanor who's experienced a lot of things. I'm sure he wouldn't even need to be as old as 20. Many horses who have lived at very busy boarding/training barns get to experience so many varied things that they could care less about any crazy sound or sudden movement.

Good luck (you _can_ get over the screaming thing!) and have fun horse-shopping!!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

An older horse is probably best for beginners, but temperament, not breed is what you want to look at. A high strung or spooky horse would be the worst choice. I would generally keep away from any horse that has ever been raced and choose a nice, uncomplicated horse to learn on. My mother just started riding last year and we got her a really lazy 11 year old tb mare. She has worked out great.

But in my experience, try to avoid a mare. Some are extremely calm, but a few will have to be medicated during a few months each year to simply keep them sane. Geldings tend to be more calm, but there are always exceptions.

I happen to love mares so don't jump on my for my last comment.


----------

